# Photo trip, need help with ideas...



## jaa1180 (Jan 11, 2006)

[FONT=Geneva, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]At the end of Feb, 25 and 26th, I am going to the Clarks River National Wildlife Refuge.
Well, I am not sure about all the supplies I might need.

I will see if I am going to get there earily on the 25th and leave the night of the 26th.

I don't have any camo, I know I will need some. 

Any ideas? I don't have deep pockets ... so...

Thanks,

[/FONT]


----------

